# Dimmer switch



## dom-2k6 (Dec 3, 2009)

does any1 no how to fit a dimmer to a light and a plug socket could u please explain how to do it b4 i blow my self up please


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

dom-2k6 said:


> does any1 no how to fit a dimmer to a light and a plug socket could u please explain how to do it b4 i blow my self up please


 
Plug the bulb fitting into the thermostat, then the thermostat into the timer. However if its a day/night dimmer there really is no point in a timer switch. As soon as it gets dark it turns into night mode and goes cooler. I think that these are worth the extra as timer switches have a habit of breaking after a while.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry, just re-read your post. I dont know about dimmer switches. I would have thought a dimming thermostat would be better.


----------



## dom-2k6 (Dec 3, 2009)

yh i no im savin for a habistat but usin a dimmer switch for the mo jus need help on how to wire it


----------

